# Powell's Malt



## Hashie (1/4/08)

Having moved to the Bendigo area from Tasmania, I've found it very difficult to source grain locally.
Ross could post it, so to could G&G, but that was making the cost a bit exy. I was to late to notice the Vic. bulk buy.

I was put onto Powell's Maltings at Romsey by the proprietor of Ballarat home brewing and Powell's are happy to deal direct with the public.
So we loaded up the kids and headed down this morning.
I ended up with 2X25 kg's Pilsner, 2X25 kg's Ale and 25 kg's of Munich all for $168! Bloody bargain.
My only hope now is that I haven't bought shitty malt that will make shitty beer.

Anybody had experience with their malts? Are they any good?


----------



## kevnlis (1/4/08)

At that price... who cares?

I have used Powell's but not enough to make a fair call. I will say the general consensus I got was that "you get what you pay for".


----------



## bindi (1/4/08)

I have made good beer with those malts, so just make beer and enjoy. :chug:


----------



## Stuster (1/4/08)

I used a couple of bags of the ale malt and it was a good base malt IMO. It's not a shitty malt, but it can be an under-modified one. I'd recommend doing a step mash with this malt for sure and I'd expect a lower efficiency than you are used to for the first time at least. There are a few threads around about what sort of steps to use. Good price for all that. :super:


----------



## razz (1/4/08)

Hey Hashie, shouldn't you ask that before you buy ? Welcome to Vic mate. Sorry, haven't used em. Search maybe.


----------



## johnno (1/4/08)

IMHO this is very good malt. 
It is all personal preference in the end. There have been many discussions about this malt on here and one thing that I think was agreed on by many who have used it was it's lower efficiency rate. Usually around 65% for a single infusion mash unless you do a step mash.

I have not used their malts for over a year now so the eff may be better (or worse).  
I would have no problem using them again. I love the taste their malts impart.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Hashie (1/4/08)

Yeah, maybe I should've asked, but was blinded by $$$ signs.

Will have to have a look at step mashing. Ready for another brew day this weekend (now that I've got some base malts again).


----------



## haysie (1/4/08)

Hashie said:


> Having moved to the Bendigo area from Tasmania,




WHY ????? good country vrs rubbish country.

That sounds a bargain and you should be chuffed.
Kleiny maybe the contact for you in Bendigo, drop him a polite PM.

Haysie


----------



## Batz (1/4/08)

It's great malt

You'll hear all sorts of negitive findings,and I know brewers who have never brewed with this malt posting them.

What about a Queenslander trip down for a trailer load?Share fuel and have one hell of a good time as well  Drop in on a few homebrewers on the way?

Batz


----------



## Hashie (1/4/08)

haysie said:


> WHY ????? good country vrs rubbish country.
> 
> 
> 
> Haysie




Opportunity for the kids, was the main reason. That and the fact I didn't want cooked cabbage and rotten egg smells permeating my beers from the pulp mill they are building just up the road from where we lived :angry:


----------



## Kleiny (1/4/08)

let us all know what you think of this malt once you have brewed 

it would be interesting to find out a little more about it being handy to vic brewers


----------



## blackbock (1/4/08)

What? no middle man Hashie? What's this country coming to..


----------



## johnno (1/4/08)

blackbock said:


> What? no middle man Hashie? What's this country coming to..




ssshhhhhhhh..you will give people ideas.


----------



## Batz (1/4/08)

Kleiny said:


> let us all know what you think of this malt once you have brewed
> 
> it would be interesting to find out a little more about it being handy to vic brewers




Want to know more?
Do a search on powells malt mate

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/4/08)

I've used it before to the tune of one bag... Reckon it's great stuff.

As Johnno pointed out single temp rests tend to give average efficiency as I found out getting around 55%.

Later on I tried a 45 degree rest upon advice from somebody in the know. Then I ramped up to 65 degrees and got a more respectable 75% efficiency.

I'd have no hesitation using it again. As stated has it's slight shortfalls but IMO is as good as BB or JW malts for overall finished beer quality.

Was very close to chasing some up this week. The bulk buy and a very generous brewer saved the day.  

Warren -


----------



## TidalPete (1/4/08)

Stuster said:


> I used a couple of bags of the ale malt and it was a good base malt IMO. It's not a shitty malt, but it can be an under-modified one. I'd recommend doing a step mash with this malt for sure and I'd expect a lower efficiency than you are used to for the first time at least. There are a few threads around about what sort of steps to use. Good price for all that. :super:



Powells rocks!
I used Powell's a lot in pre- CraftBrewer days & I would use it again in an instant. All it needs is a protien rest & all's good.
Lucky you Mashie ---- Great buy!

TP :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/4/08)

TidalPete said:


> Powells rocks!



No rocks... but sometimes lots of twigs.  

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (1/4/08)

I was happy with Powells especially at the price, The ale malt was great in english bitters.

Andrew


----------



## Gerard_M (1/4/08)

Good pick. From my own experiece it is very difficult to source grain in regional Victoria, unless it is by the pallet.
I have used Powell's malts Pils, Ale, Organic Pils, Munich & Wheat, & had good results with all of them.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## tin pot brewery (2/4/08)

i'll take the very slight drop in efficiency and the odd bit of stubble any day, for the superior price and flavour of powell's malt, i always come out way in front for value and quality. i am always amazed as to how many home brewers know so much more than one of the country's best maltster's.


----------



## Stuster (2/4/08)

tin pot brewery said:


> i am always amazed as to how many home brewers know so much more than one of the country's best maltster's.



Don't think there were any negative comments in this thread, tin pot, except in regards to the low (but variable) efficiency. Maybe they've sorted that out over the last year or two though. Sydney bulk buy? :lol:


----------



## Lukes (2/4/08)

+1 for the malt for the price per kg.
AHB members went thru tonnes of the stuff a few years back before a few issues.
Just chase the right setting for the crush & just up the grist kg's a bit.

Let us now how you go with it.


- Luke


----------



## RobW (2/4/08)

I used Powell's for a couple of years until my LHBS stopped stocking it.
Just include a protein rest and you won't have any problems.
For mine the quality was as good as any other local malt, maybe better.


----------



## therook (2/4/08)

Hashie said:


> Opportunity for the kids, was the main reason. That and the fact I didn't want cooked cabbage and rotten egg smells permeating my beers from the pulp mill they are building just up the road from where we lived :angry:



Well done Hashie, sounds like you have settled in fairly quickly.

Let us know how the malt turns out.

Also Bendigo has to be far better than Narre Warren ( I'd sooner live in Broadmeadows )  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

tin pot brewery said:


> i am always amazed as to how many home brewers know so much more than one of the country's best maltster's.



Hey tin pot. Talk about for argument's sake.  

Couldn't see it getting a bum rap anywhere. Just one homebrewer asking his/her fellow homebrewers about their experiences with it. Any deep, dark secrets you care to quantify? All comments welcome.  

Warren -


----------



## chiller (2/4/08)

I used it when it was first available and quickly learned to do a 50,63,and 68 step mash with it. The finished beer was excellent and once you adapted to the malt and accepted it was different to handle there was nothing different about it.

I would say those used to step mashing or decoction will love the malt.

If it was available here in Adelaide i would certainly use it. Is it???? 

Steve


----------



## Gerard_M (2/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Don't think there were any negative comments in this thread, tin pot, except in regards to the low (but variable) efficiency. Maybe they've sorted that out over the last year or two though. Sydney bulk buy? :lol:



Stu, I can't believe you are putting your hand up to sort out another bulk buy!Great work  
Maybe you should start it off as a new topic, somehow bulk-buys get things going sideways really quick. <_< 
Cheers & Good Luck Stu
Gerard


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

I think Stuster lives for the thrill of abuse and last minute order changes. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (2/4/08)

chiller said:


> I used it when it was first available and quickly learned to do a 50,63,and 68 step mash with it. The finished beer was excellent and once you adapted to the malt and accepted it was different to handle there was nothing different about it.
> 
> I would say those used to step mashing or decoction will love the malt.
> 
> ...




I'm to lazy to do a search, but what are the reasons some malts give better efficiency than others?

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

therook said:


> I'm to lazy to do a search, but what are the reasons some malts give better efficiency than others?
> 
> Rook



Probably the level (or more the consistency) of modification. Big malsters like Barrett Burston and Joe White's have a wealth of technology, staff and equipment on their hands and a client base who probably demand fingerprinted specs batch to batch. 

Powells are a little more of a cottage industry (traditional I guess). I suppose it makes for a slightly less "consistent" product. End result is the malt flavour is pretty much up there with the big boys. You've just got to massage the efficiency a little.

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (2/4/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Probably the level (or more the consistency) of modification. Big malsters like Barrett Burston and Joe White's have a wealth of technology, staff and equipment on their hands and a client base who probably demand fingerprinted specs batch to batch.
> 
> Powells are a little more of a cottage industry (traditional I guess). I suppose it makes for a slightly less "consistent" product. End result is the malt flavour is pretty much up there with the big boys. You've just got to massage the efficiency a little.
> 
> Warren -



From what I've heard they still floormalt, which is great, but it also makes for more variable results.

I've heard on the grapevine that they are moving premises and upgrading their equipment? Can anyone confirm/deny?

Q


----------



## chiller (2/4/08)

therook said:


> I'm to lazy to do a search, but what are the reasons some malts give better efficiency than others?
> 
> Rook



Google is your friend. If you are lazy then you won't learn.


----------



## Stuster (2/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Stu, I can't believe you are putting your hand up to sort out another bulk buy!Great work.



Yep, bulk buy of Powells. I'll start a new fun thread on that as soon as you break par on your local course. h34r: 


(Actually, considering all the practice you are getting maybe I'm being slightly rash. It is pitch n put, right? :lol: )


----------



## dicko (2/4/08)

chiller said:


> I used it when it was first available and quickly learned to do a 50,63,and 68 step mash with it. The finished beer was excellent and once you adapted to the malt and accepted it was different to handle there was nothing different about it.
> 
> I would say those used to step mashing or decoction will love the malt.
> 
> ...



Hi Chiller,
What were the time breaks you used for that stepped mash????
Cheers


----------



## Gerard_M (2/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Yep, bulk buy of Powells. I'll start a new fun thread on that as soon as you break par on your local course. h34r:
> (Actually, considering all the practice you are getting maybe I'm being slightly rash. It is pitch n put, right? :lol: )




Stu
I shot 3 over last Thursday which isn't so bad considering I didn't bother doing any serious practice until the weekend  
But as you have put it out there I now have a goal. I have to get my handicap again as I haven't played comp golf in so long. the handicap had blown out to 4 when I finished playing so I am not expecting much this time around! B) 

Now back on topic, I would be more than happy to have a look at Powells for our new brewery, due to our ability to step- mash. OK, got to get electricity on first.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## therook (2/4/08)

chiller said:


> Google is your friend. If you are lazy then you won't learn.




Point taken, but i believed you said they same thing when you came back on line.....asked instead of googling  

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (2/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Now back on topic, I would be more than happy to have a look at Powells for our new brewery, due to our ability to step- mash. OK, got to get electricity on first.



How are you step-mashing now?


----------



## tin pot brewery (2/4/08)

sorry stuster, your right, nothing negative on this thread... yet. can we please keep it that way.


----------



## Stuster (2/4/08)

tin pot brewery said:


> sorry stuster, you're right, nothing negative on this thread... yet. can we please keep it that way.



Absolutely.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

Where is Darren anyway? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## kevnlis (2/4/08)

tin pot brewery said:


> sorry stuster, your right, nothing negative on this thread... yet. can we please keep it that way.



So it is better to deny him a fair assessment?

I believe if we have experiences positive or otherwise we should share them. After all that is the whole point of these threads is it not?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Yep, bulk buy of Powells. I'll start a new fun thread on that as soon as you break par on your local course. h34r:



Shot 62 for the first time around my local course last weekend -

pity it's only a nine hole course.

I see Powells deliver free to Melbourne. Maybe we should organise a buy in October when we go for the conference ?


----------



## chiller (2/4/08)

dicko said:


> Hi Chiller,
> What were the time breaks you used for that stepped mash????
> Cheers



Hi Geoff,

To be honest I'm not certain but these would be very close

50 for 20 minutes 


http://www.howtobrew.com/section3/chapter14-4.html

"Malted barley also contains a lot of amino acid chains which form the simple proteins needed by the germinating plant. In the wort, these proteins are instead utilized by the yeast for their growth and development. Most wort proteins, including some enzymes like the amylases, are not soluble until the mash reaches temperatures associated with the protein rest (113-131F). The two main proteolytic enzymes responsible are peptidase and protease. Peptidase works to provide the wort with amino acid nutrients that will be used by the yeast. Protease works to break up the larger proteins which enhances the head retention of beer and reduces haze. In fully modified malts, these enzymes have done their work during the malting process.

The temperature and pH ranges for these two proteolytic enzymes overlap. The optimum pH range is 4.2 - 5.3 and both enzymes are active enough between 113 - 131F that talking about an optimum range for each is not relevant. This optimum pH range is a bit low with respect to most mashes, but the typical mash pH of 5.3 is not out of the ballpark. There is no need to attempt to lower the mash pH to facilitate the use of these enzymes. The typical Protein Rest at 120 - 130F is used to break up proteins which might otherwise cause chill haze and can improve the head retention. This rest should only be used when using moderately-modified malts, or when using fully modified malts with a large proportion (>25%) of unmalted grain, e.g. flaked barley, wheat, rye, or oatmeal. Using this rest in a mash consisting mainly of fully modified malts would break up the proteins responsible for body and head retention and result in a thin, watery beer. The standard time for a protein rest is 20 - 30 minutes." 

For the Farenheit challenged 113 - 131F is 45 - 55c


63 for 30 minutes

68 for 30 minutes


I use direct heat on the tun and allow about 5 - 10 minutes between rests to get to the next temperature.

Don't extend the 50 much past 20, the others can easily be increased to 40 minutes each if you want.

Hope that is helpful

Steve


----------



## SJW (2/4/08)

Sounds to me like the lad has picked himself up a bargain. Nice work! 
But did u ever think about the poor retailer that missed out on his chop! You bulk buy blokes all bleed the same colour  

...............................Now how can I get a load delivered to Newcastle?  

Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/4/08)

SJW said:


> ...............................Now how can I get a load delivered to Newcastle?
> 
> Steve




That's easy Steve.......... organise a bulk buy  

Andrew


----------



## SJW (2/4/08)

> That's easy Steve.......... organise a bulk buy
> 
> Andrew


Thnks for the offer Andrew but we have a great local HB Shop in Newcastle (MHB). That reminds me he has some Weyermanns Premium Pils on the way so I can do another one of your famous 60/40/20 Pilsners. Best move I ever made!

Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/4/08)

SJW said:


> Thnks for the offer Andrew but we have a great local HB Shop in Newcastle (MHB). That reminds me he has some Weyermanns Premium Pils on the way so I can do another one of your famous 60/40/20 Pilsners. Best move I ever made!
> 
> Steve



Good on you for supporting your local, maybe at some point MHB will stock Powells as well, it would make him one of the few HB shops to do that I think.

Go the Pilsners  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## SJW (2/4/08)

Speaking of Pilsners, I am drinking my firat CAP at the moment. WOW how good is this. Simple grain bill, pitched and fermented cold and it turned out crisp and clear something very different. I will be doing this one again, well worth a crack if have not done one I'd say!

4500.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
1500.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
60.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (60 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
60.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (15 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/4/08)

SJW said:


> Speaking of Pilsners, I am drinking my firat CAP at the moment. WOW how good is this. Simple grain bill, pitched and fermented cold and it turned out crisp and clear something very different. I will be doing this one again, well worth a crack if have not done one I'd say!
> 
> 4500.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 75.00 %
> 1500.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 25.00 %
> ...



Hmmm,

Looks like I have to put another order in for ingredients, thanks for that Steve.
What mash regime did you use?

Andrew


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Go the Pilsners





SJW said:


> Speaking of Pilsners, I am drinking my firat CAP at the moment.



Go the CAPs. :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (2/4/08)

I think some of you blokes are getting off topic here.

Rook


----------



## SJW (2/4/08)

I was going to go all FLASH with stepped infusions but common sense prevailed and I just ended up single infusing nice and warm at 67 to maintain some body. I did not want to risk compromising head retention with a protein rest. I did consider a 10 or 15 min rest at 62 then 45mins at 72 but the results speak for themselves.

Single Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 74.9 C - 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 90.5 C - 75.6 C


Steve



> I think some of you blokes are getting off topic here.
> 
> Rook



Sorry


----------



## dicko (2/4/08)

chiller said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> To be honest I'm not certain but these would be very close
> 
> ...



Hi Steve,

Thanks for that info.
I have been reading / studying Gregory Noonans book on dealing with under modified malts and I have some powells malt that I would like to use up.
I have the equipment to do a stepped mash so I will give it a go.

Cheers


----------



## chiller (2/4/08)

dicko said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Thanks for that info.
> I have been reading / studying Gregory Noonans book on dealing with under modified malts and I have some powells malt that I would like to use up.
> ...



You may need to allow for a small loss in efficiency but you will be happy with the result. I know I was. I don't think we can get it here in SA/Adelaide.

Funny you should mention that book by Noonan, I was looking at that again last night myself. They mention something about lagers and lagering but for the life of me I cannot work out what they mean 

Hope you have great success

Steve


----------



## dicko (2/4/08)

chiller said:


> Funny you should mention that book by Noonan, I was looking at that again last night myself. They mention something about lagers and lagering but for the life of me I cannot work out what they mean
> 
> Hope you have great success
> 
> Steve



:lol: :lol: 
Maybe we should get together and refresh your memory.
I need to ask - is this a result of brewing in Aluminium  
Cheers


----------



## Hashie (2/4/08)

Quintrex said:


> I've heard on the grapevine that they are moving premises and upgrading their equipment? Can anyone confirm/deny?
> 
> Q



You're right, they are/have moved. This is there last week in Romsey. When I was there, they were doing their second last batch out of the kiln.

Powells have moved their maltings to Boundary Road Bayside. Contact; Michael Powell 0414611114 [email protected]

Sounds like most have had pretty positive results from using their malts, I'll get a recipe together to knock out a batch over the weekend.

Cheers.


----------



## kevnlis (2/4/08)

Do you mean Breaside?


----------



## Hashie (2/4/08)

Could be???

It was noisy and I did have 4 kids and the wife nagging to get me out of there...


----------



## razz (2/4/08)

I hope he means Breaside, that's where Boundary Rd is. (amongst other places) and conveniently located in the southern suburbs of Melbourne. Just a 30 minute drive from home. Now that I think of it, it's the next suburb from where Bintani is located.


----------



## kevnlis (2/4/08)

What do I know about Mexico?? Just a poor Banana Bender myself!


----------



## johnno (2/4/08)

Speaking of.

Does anyone know hat has happened to their website?

Seems to have dissapeared :huh: 

All links I have bookmarked and al I can find on the net end up at some luggage site. Has their site been hijacked?

http://www.powellsmalt.com/

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

johnno said:


> Speaking of.
> 
> Does anyone know hat has happened to their website?
> 
> ...



:lol: Found that website myself Johnno. Maybe Powells have bought some luggage and done the same as Mr. Mokbel? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (2/4/08)

johnno said:


> Speaking of.
> 
> Does anyone know hat has happened to their website?
> 
> ...






warrenlw63 said:


> :lol: Found that website myself Johnno. Maybe Powells have bought some luggage and done the same as Mr. Mokbel? h34r:
> 
> Warren -




Maybe it is a Con-Spiro-See h34r:


----------



## chiller (2/4/08)

dicko said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Maybe we should get together and refresh your memory.
> I need to ask - is this a result of brewing in Aluminium
> Cheers



Sorry what was the question?

Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/08)

johnno said:


> Maybe it is a Con-Spiro-See h34r:



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## milpod (3/4/08)

It would be excellent if it was Boundary Rd.Braeside,a 1 minute trip to resupply  

I really enjoy the flavours of Powell's malts.


----------



## Hashie (7/4/08)

I gave this malt a run yesterday by knocking out a basic pale ale to see how it goes.
The recipe, as follows;

Powell's ale 4.5 kg
Crystal 120L 0.25kg

Amarillo 25g @ 8.2% a/a 60 min
Cluster 20g @ 7.9% a/a 30 min
Amarillo 10g @ 8.2% a/a 10 min
Cluster 10g @7.7% a/a 5 min

Irish moss 0.5 tsp 10 min

American ale yeast, 1056

Protein rest @ 49 deg. 20 minutes
Mash @ 66 deg 40 minutes
Mash out @ 77 deg 20 minutes
Boil 60 minutes

Was aiming for 23 litres at 1048 ended up with 25 litres @ 1042. According to Beersmith, an efficiency of 71.85%.

I think next time I will do the mash for a full 60 minutes to see if efficiency can get ~75 - 80%

Now I just need to wait to get a taste!


----------



## /// (7/4/08)

Are they still producing?

Scotty


----------



## Hashie (7/4/08)

/// said:


> Are they still producing?
> 
> Scotty



Powells?

Yes, but they have moved their operation to Melbourne. Bayside or maybe Braeside.


----------



## razz (15/4/08)

Found em ! 
Powells Malts
Fcty6/ 233 Boundary Rd Braeside VIC 3195 
(03) 9587 7148


----------



## T.D. (15/4/08)

They kind of disappeared there for a while. I must say I thought their malt was excellent, with the one exception that it produced very low efficiencies. If they could address this issue and get it up there with the likes of JW or BB in terms of efficiency I would buy it with my ears pinned back!


----------



## milpod (18/4/08)

razz said:


> Found em !
> Powells Malts
> Fcty6/ 233 Boundary Rd Braeside VIC 3195
> (03) 9587 7148




Thanks for the address razz,i did a bit of drive up and down, to try and find them, to no avail.

Will be able to restock in minutes now  

Happy grain buyer here.


----------



## razz (18/4/08)

No probs, I'll even waive the spotters fee !


----------



## Gout (19/4/10)

Old thread, but to help anyone wanting to go to powells maltings : Its factory 6 of 233 boundry Rd. However not that easy to find. There is a driveway between "playhouse" (a pool bar i think) and "Snap printing" drive down there (there is some factory roller doors but little signage) so drive 30m or so until just before the gate/dirt road and powells is on the right side just before the gate. There is a A4 page in the window saying powells. 

Ring before you go to ensure Grant has it in stock (25kg bags $40)
Today there was ale and pils. 

(this is not a plug blah blah blah i dont work there etc just some help - as i drove around for ages to find it)


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

Gout said:


> Old thread, but to help anyone wanting to go to powells maltings : Its factory 6 of 233 boundry Rd. However not that easy to find. There is a driveway between "playhouse" (a pool bar i think) and "Snap printing" drive down there (there is some factory roller doors but little signage) so drive 30m or so until just before the gate/dirt road and powells is on the right side just before the gate. There is a A4 page in the window saying powells.
> 
> Ring before you go to ensure Grant has it in stock (25kg bags $40)
> Today there was ale and pils.
> ...



tempting to get myself some ale malt there one day soon just to give it a crack. Hows the quality control these days with particulate matter/stones in the baggie?!


----------



## br33zy (19/4/10)

Hey Gout,

Very good idea that post - we popped down late last year and did quite a few laps of Boundary road before we found the factory.

4^2, our stuff has been pretty good - we got ~120kg of Munich, Pale, Pilsner and Wheat for $180. No rocks... We're only getting 61% efficiency; but there's no way I'm blaming the malt on that - we're still learning this game!

I just love it that we're getting it from the man who gets it from the farmer.

It was a great experience meeting Grant and having a bit of a tour of his malting operation.

Cheers

Breezy


----------



## Gout (19/4/10)

i have not used it since 2006 (when i moved away) but i am told its better and i hope its true. I will update on the weekend when i brew with it. I used to love their ale malt, and its at a good price

Edit: i want to go back when they have some wheat, munich and i am not sure what else they still sell (used to have a cara and vienna)


----------



## raven19 (19/4/10)

Fourstar said:


> tempting to get myself some ale malt there one day soon just to give it a crack. Hows the quality control these days with particulate matter/stones in the baggie?!



I have had no issues with the quality of grain from them, efficiency no different to Joe White or any other base grains I have used.


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/10)

raven19 said:


> I have had no issues with the quality of grain from them, efficiency no different to Joe White or any other base grains I have used.



Done any straight base malt beers? Whats the palate like on it say comparable to JW Ale / Pils?


----------



## Wolfy (19/4/10)

I have a bag of Powell's Ale (mostly empty now) and Pils malt here, but like *Breezy too* have been having efficiency issues (but that could also be due to new gear/techniques as much as anything else).
But have not noticed stones/particulates, just a few stalks and the like, but that's pretty normal.


----------



## Gout (19/4/10)

hopefully brew a all powells ale this weekend and report back. The taste test will need to wait until its ready but i recall it was nice (the ale was my fav.)


----------



## mb83 (19/4/10)

I recently did two small test batches comparing two malts I hadn't tried before; Powell's Ale Malt and Simpson's Maris Otter.

Both were brewed to 3.7-3.8% abv and were a simple SMASH with 20 IBUs of EKG.

Powell's came out very clean and pale, a nice simple beer with nowhere to hide flaws.
For me there was not much in the way of residual malt flavour compared to the Maris Otter (which blew my mind).
I can see Powells would be great in hop driven beers, but I decided to buy a sack of Maris Otter for my mainly english style ales.
That said, the test recipe I used was very simple, and I bet you could make a delightful beer with some specialty malts thrown in for malt backbone.
Efficiency was a little lower with the Powells, with an OG of 3pts below the maris otter.







Fourstar said:


> Done any straight base malt beers? Whats the palate like on it say comparable to JW Ale / Pils?


----------

